# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Ανταλλακτική μύτη κολλητηριού με πάσο..

## kostastnt

Γειά σας, μέλος εδώ και καιρό και έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ από όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει  :Smile:  Τέλειο σάιτ και πολλοί γνώστες!!

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα όμως με το κολλητήρι μου.. Συγκεκριμένα έχω ένα parkside του lidl που είναι σταθμός κόλλησης με 48w και θερμοκρασίες (πραγματικές μετρημένες) από 100oC-500oC.. Γενικά το μηχάνημα είναι σκυλί, αργεί λίγο να πάρει μπρος σε σχέση με κολλητήρια των 5€ αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί.. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι επειδή είναι το πρώτο μου κολλητήρι και δεν ήξερα πως δουλεύεται σωστά κτλ την μύτη του την έχω κάνει άθλια.. Πάλι δουλέυει αλλά δεν αφήνει καλά την κόλληση, η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι λίγο ψηλότερα και γενικά συμπτώματα χαλασμένης μύτης.. Βρήκα ανταλλακτικές στο ebay αλλά δεν είναι τόσο "ποιότητας" όσο η μαμά ή όσο άλλες.. Το περίεργο είναι ότι η μύτη που παίρνει είναι 4mm και πίσω πίσω έχει πάσα 3.5mm.. Όσο κι αν έψαξα Ελλάδα, Γερμανία, Κίνα κτλ δεν βρήκα μύτη με πάσα.. 

Θέλω να μάθω αν γίνεται να πάρω μια καλή μύτη 4mm και μετά με κάποιον τρόπο να της ανοίξω πάσα.. Κάτι σαν ανάποδο κολαούζο δηλαδή.. Είναι εφικτό αυτό? 

Θα προτιμούσα να το κάνω μόνος ώστε να πάρω μύτες με διάφορα σχέδια γιατί σιγά σιγά ανακαλύπτω ότι τελικά χρειάζονται και τα άλλα σχέδια  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Το κολλητήρι είναι φθηνητζίδικο και δεν το αλλάζω (εκτός αν μου κάτσει το τζόκερ και πάρω κανά weller των 300+€ :P ).. Αυτό το κολλητήρι άλλαξε πυκνωτές σε μητρικές, σε τροφοδοτικά laptop και δεκτών, κολλήσεις σε καλώδια άπειρες και γενικά βόλεψε πολύ που μπορώ να διαλέγω θερμοκρασία!!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... parkside του lidl που είναι σταθμός κόλλησης με 48w ...
> Όσο κι αν έψαξα Ελλάδα, Γερμανία, Κίνα κτλ δεν βρήκα μύτη με πάσα...



Διάβασε το εγχειρίδιο (αν δεν το έχεις) και πάρε τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία που το υποστηρίζει μήπως πουλάνε ανταλλακτικές μύτες:
https://www.kompernass.com/index.php...ame=lotstation
(το μοντέλο πρέπει να είναι το *PLS 48 A1* ή το *PLS 48 Β1*)

Υ.Γ. για να "φτάσω" στην εταιρεία έψαξα για "parkside 48w lidl"

----------


## nestoras

Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία lidl για να σου πούνε αυτοί που μπορείς να βρεις ανταλλακτικά.
http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/xc...s.xsl/6494.htm
Αν δεν βρεις άκρη απευθείας, τουλάχιστον θα σε κατευθύνουν που να ψάξεις.
Στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών το lidl είναι πολύ καλό!
Είχε τύχει παρόμοια περίπτωση σε γνωστό μου και τον έστειλαν σε μια εταιρεία στην Αθήνα για να βρει αυτό που έψαχνε.
Πολύ πιθανό να υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο και για το κολλητήρι (κάποιος αντιπρόσωπος που θα φέρνει και τις συγκεκριμένες μύτες).
Αλλιώς ψάξε από εξωτερικό στη σελίδα που έβαλε ο Γιώργος.

----------


## kostastnt

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις καταρχήν! 

email έστειλα στην εταιρεία και ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.. Αλλά πέρασε 1 βδομάδα και δεν απάντησαν, οπότε θα τους πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο στην Γερμανία.. Με lidl στην Ελλάδα δεν θα βγάλω άκρη.. Θα πουν απλά να τους το πάω με απόδειξη και να πάρω τα λεφτά πίσω, που δεν με συμφέρει..

Μύτες βρήκα ανταλλακτικές, απλά με ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ να μάθω αν γίνεται να ανοίξω πάσα σε άλλες μύτες (πχ. Weller) για να δοκιμάσω κι άλλα σχέδια εκτός από το κλασσικό του "στυλού"!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... θα τους πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο στην Γερμανία...



Στο link που βρήκα, για την Ελλάδα αναφέρει:





> Kompernass Service Greece
> Tηλέφωνο:801 200 10 18
> E-Mail: support.gr@kompernass.com

----------


## sakisr

Απο ενα μαγαζι πχ κινεζικο ψαξε κατι σετακια με φιλιερες και κολαουζα.Προσφατα βρηκα με 10 ευρω.Αν εισαι τυχερος θα εχει και σπειρωμα 3,5.Αλλιως σε κανενα τορναδορο ή συνεργειο για αυτοκινητα ή μηχανες.Διαλεξε μια καλη μυτη και δοκιμασε.

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις καταρχήν! 
> 
> Μύτες βρήκα ανταλλακτικές, απλά με ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ να μάθω αν γίνεται να ανοίξω πάσα σε άλλες μύτες (πχ. Weller) για να δοκιμάσω κι άλλα σχέδια εκτός από το κλασσικό του "στυλού"!



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι μύτες είναι ειδικά κατεργασμένες στην εξωτερική τους επιφάνεια και οποιαδήποτε μηχανουργική κατεργασία εξωτερικά τις κάνει να καταστρέφονται πολύ πιο γρήγορα από το κανονικό (γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν πρέπει να ξύνεις με γυαλόχαρτο ή με λίμα τις μύτες).
Για να κάνεις εξωτερικό σπείρωμα θα πρέπει να βρεις τις διαστάσεις του σπειρώματος ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ! Θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με σιγουριά βρίσκοντας το αντίστοιχο παξιμάδι που να βιδώνει πάνω στη  μύτη και μετά να πας σε κατάστημα με σιδερικά και να ζητήσεις σπειροτόμο για το συγκεκριμένο παξιμάδι (αφού ρωτήσεις τιμές πρώτα!). Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να πας σε κανέναν τορναδόρο τις καινούριες μύτες και σου φτιάξει αυτός το σπείρωμα. Η δεύτερη λύση ενδείκνυται αν έχεις γνωστό τορναδόρο!

----------


## mtzag

ακου περνεις αξονακια ορυχαλκου η χαλκου Φ οτι θες πχ 4mm 5mm με το κιλο πουλιουντε αυτα..
και με την λιμα (η τροχο πχ dremel) κανεις μπροστα την μυτη οπως θες μετα την γυαλιζεις με ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο πχ 200αρι
Αν ειναι οξειδωμενο το αξονακι το περνας με μπρασο η το τριβεις με ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο.
Μετα αν εχει σπειρωμα το φτιαχνεις με την καταληλη φιλιερα.
Ετσι εχεις για παντα μυτες ολων των τυπων με ελαχιστοτατο κοστος.

Εγω εκανα κατι αλλο αγορα απο το παζαρι 10 κολλητηρια απο 1 ευρο 5χ60w και 5χ40w τους αλλαξα καλωδιο και φις ωστε να εχουνε γειωση
και εχω φτιαξει διαφορες μυτες για το καθενα ετσι δεν αλλαζω μυτες αλλαζω κολλητηρι.
Με ενα 20αρικο εκανα γαματη συλογη σε μυτες και κολλητηρια και κανω τελειες κολλησεις.
Πχ εχω 3 κολλητηρια συνεχεια στην πριζα και τα δουλευω εναλαξ γιατι σε καθενα εχω διαφορετικη μυτη και τα μισα εχουνε κολληση χωρις μολυβδο και
τα αλλα μισα με μολυβδο.Τρελλη ευκολια και οικονομια. Ουτε weller ουτε hako ουτε λοιπες βλακειες που πρεπει να πουλησεις τα οργανα σου για να τα παρεις.

----------


## kostastnt

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και πάλι! Τώρα βρέθηκε αυτό που ήθελα!

Καταρχήν προτιμώ να μιλάω απευθείες με τις εταιρείες κατασκευής και να αποφεύγω μεσάζοντες κτλ για αυτό θα μιλήσω με Γερμανία απευθείας  :Smile:  Από την εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει ότι γλυτώνεις αρκετά χρήματα ειδικά σε ανταλλακτικά που όλοι βαράνε στις τιμές λες και το έφεραν με τα πόδια το ανταλλακτικό  :Smile: 

Για αρχή απότι κατάλαβα το εργαλείο που ανοίγει πάσα λέγεται φιλιέρα ή σπειροτόμος.. Το αντίθετο του κολαούζου δηλαδή! Αυτό δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει, οπότε θα κάνω μια έρευνα να δω τι γίνετε.. Την λύση του μηχανουργείου την σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, ειδικά τώρα που έχω και κάτι εργασίες στο αμάξι, οπότε θα βγει και σε καλύτερη τιμή προφανώς, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα προτιμούσα να το κάνω μόνος για να μπορώ να το κάνω όποτε θέλω σε ότι μύτη θέλω.. Να μην πήγαινω κάθε φορά με τις μύτες και ζητάω πάσα  :Smile: 

Άλλη ωραία λύση είναι να πάρω αξονάκια χαλκού ή ορύχαλκου όπως είπε το παλικάρι πιο πάνω και να τα κάνω μόνος αλλά πάλι πρέπει να βρω φιλιέρα κατάλληλη.. Αυτό θα βόλευε επειδή τα αξονάκια είναι πάμφθηνα και θα μπορούσα με το που χαλάει ένα να το πετάω και να μην με νοιάζει καν.. 

Για αρχή θα ψάξω για φιλιέρα για να ανοίξω πάσα σε απλά αξονάκια και αν δω ότι βιδώνουν μετά θα πειραματιστώ και με μύτες έτοιμες και καλύτερα αξονάκια! 

ΥΓ. Στις έτοιμες μύτες παίζει ρόλο αν χρησιμοποιείς μόλυβδο στις κολλήσεις ή δεν χρησιμοποιείς μόλυβδο? Νόμιζα όλες ίδιες είναι..

----------


## performer

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις καταρχήν! 
> 
> email έστειλα στην εταιρεία και ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.. Αλλά πέρασε 1 βδομάδα και δεν απάντησαν, οπότε θα τους πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο στην Γερμανία.. Με lidl στην Ελλάδα δεν θα βγάλω άκρη.. Θα πουν απλά να τους το πάω με απόδειξη και να πάρω τα λεφτά πίσω, που δεν με συμφέρει..
> 
> Μύτες βρήκα ανταλλακτικές, απλά με ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ να μάθω αν γίνεται να ανοίξω πάσα σε άλλες μύτες (πχ. Weller) για να δοκιμάσω κι άλλα σχέδια εκτός από το κλασσικό του "στυλού"!



Σε ποιό κατάστημα  βρήκες; Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις μύτες.

----------


## sakisr

Ολες οι ανταλλακτικες μυτες απο καλες εταιρειες ειναι απο σιδηρο κυριως ή χαλκο (οι δικες μου ειναι Weller απο σιδηρο) και εχουν μπροστα ενα υλικο που ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο στη καταπονηση απο τη θερμοκρασια και τις τριβες.
Ο καλυτερος τροπος για να τις διατηρουμε καθαρες ειναι το σφουγγαρακι της βασης του κολλητηριου που πρεπει να ειναι παντα βρεγμενο, και το σκουπισμα σε χρυσο συρμα κουζινας που ειναι μαλακο και δε επηρεαζεται απο θερμοκρασια.Προσωπικα εχω καταργησει το σφουγγαρι και καθαριζω τη μυτη μονο στο συρμα.Μετα απο ενα χρονο παραμενει αθικτη.

----------


## kostastnt

Αυτό ήταν το λάθος που έκανα εγώ στην αρχή.. Το σφουγγαράκι το είχα στεγνό και προφανώς η μύτη δεν καθαριζόταν.. Μετά που έμαθα ότι πρέπει να το βρέχω, η μύτη είχε ήδη χάσει τις δυνατότητες της.. Όσο για το ειδικό υλικό και την καταπόνηση αν βρω αξονάκια και τις κάνω μόνος μου, δεν θα ασχολούμαι και ιδιαίτερα.. Κάθε μήνα αλλαγή.. Αξονάκι μου είπε τιμή γνωστός γνωστού για 3€ το 1m.. Η μύτη είναι 3-4cm, οπότε με 3€ κάνω 30+ μύτες  :Smile:  Κάθε μήνα σχεδόν να αλλάζω έβγαλα 3ετία!!

Ανταλλακτικές μύτες δεν βρήκα Θεσσαλονίκη πουθενά, αλλά στο ebay.de..

----------


## mtzag

κλεψια ειναι 3 ευρω το μετρο γιατι 1 μετρο δεν ειναι ουτε 200 γραμμαρια μεταλου.
Αλλα δε βαριεσε μικρη ποσοτητα θα παρεις οποτε δεν πειραζει.
Παρε μια μυτη και πηγενε σε ενα μαγαζι με εργαλεια και ζητα φιλιερα για αυτο το σπειρωμα.

Εγω πηρα και αξονακια inox αλλα δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει ακομα να δω τι κανουνε αν ειναι καλυτερα απο τα χαλκινα.
Τα ορυχαλκινα χαλανε γιατι ψιλολιωνουνε απο την θερμοκρασια.
Τα χαλκινα ειναι ποιο καλα θα δοκιμασω και απλα σιδερενια ινοξ αλουμινενια και κεραμικα

----------


## kostastnt

Άρα απότι κατάλαβα να πάρω 1 αξονάκι από διάφορα είδη και να δοκιμάσω ότι με βολεύει.. 

Ο γνωστός που τα έχει μου είπε ότι δεν ξέρει ακριβώς πόσο πάνε γιατί τα πουλάνε χονδρική και ότι τα υπολογίζουν με το βάρος.. Μου είπε εν τέλει ότι αν όντως με ένα κομμάτι εξυπηρετούμαι δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα.. Αλλά και 3 να ζήταγε πάλι δεν έχω θέμα γιατί τελειώνει η δουλειά μου, άσχετα με το πόσο κέρδος έβγαλε ο άλλος  :Smile:

----------


## Sted

Το κολλητήρι το ξανάχει το LIDL την επόμενη πέμπτη αν είδα καλά στα 12€, και λέω να το πάρω.

Τελικά με τις μύτες τι γίνεται; Έχω άλλα 2 noname στην άκρη που ενώ τα αγόραζα απο αξιόπιστα καταστήματα (μου έλεγαν θα βρούνε μύτες) τελικά δεν βρίσκανε και έμεναν έτσι... Να πάρω ένα καλό να τελειώνω;

----------


## Dimi

Καλησπέρα.
Μιας και συζητάτε για μύτες κολλητηριών, ανταλλακτικές μύτες για κολλητήρι υγραερίου DREMEL 2200, πού μπορώ να βρω; Η μία που έχει, φαγώθηκε μέσα σε δυο μήνες (χωρίς εντατική χρήση) και δε βρίσκω πουθενά.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mtzag

το κολητηρι του lidl με 12 ευρω ειναι καλο ? πως ρυθμιζει τη θερμοκρασια ? με ανοιχτο ή με κλειστο loop ?
δηλαδη εχει στο κολλητηρι αισθητηριο που βιαβαζει τη θερμοκρασι και ρυθμιζει το ρευμα η απλα ρυθμιζει το ρευμα και οπου κατσει χωρις να εχει αισθητηριο και να διαβαζει τη θερμοκρασια ?

----------


## jkap

> Αυτό ήταν το λάθος που έκανα εγώ στην αρχή.. Το σφουγγαράκι το είχα στεγνό και προφανώς η μύτη δεν καθαριζόταν.. Μετά που έμαθα ότι πρέπει να το βρέχω, η μύτη είχε ήδη χάσει τις δυνατότητες της.. Όσο για το ειδικό υλικό και την καταπόνηση αν βρω αξονάκια και τις κάνω μόνος μου, δεν θα ασχολούμαι και ιδιαίτερα.. Κάθε μήνα αλλαγή.. Αξονάκι μου είπε τιμή γνωστός γνωστού για 3€ το 1m.. Η μύτη είναι 3-4cm, οπότε με 3€ κάνω 30+ μύτες  Κάθε μήνα σχεδόν να αλλάζω έβγαλα 3ετία!!
> 
> Ανταλλακτικές μύτες δεν βρήκα Θεσσαλονίκη πουθενά, αλλά στο ebay.de..



Μήπως έχεις κάποιο link για τις ανταλλακτικές μύτες γιατί δεν τις βρίσκω?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tommas

Καλησπέρα παιδια....φίλε kostastnt, θα μπορούσες για να γλιτώσεις την όλη διαδικασία με τις μύτες να κρατήσεις τον σταθμό του lidl και απλά να αλλάξεις κολλητήρι....δηλαδή να πάρεις ένα κολλητήρι weller για παράδειγμα με 12 ευρώ και να το συνδέσεις στον σταθμό του lidl. έτσι θα έχεις την δυνατόττητα να βρίσκεις εύκολα μύτες για ό,τι δουλειά θέλεις. θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## mtzag

εγω προτεινω χαλκινο αξονακι ωστε να κανεις τη μυτη οπως θες κολλητηρια απο το 1 ευρω (προσοχη δεν εχουνε γειωση και πρεπει να τους βαλουμε για να μην μας σκοτωσει το ρευμα)
ενα pid controller rex-c100 απο το ebay και ενα thermocouple με ενα ssr.
κοστος
4 ευρω το αξονακι
10 ο pid
1 το thermocouple
5 ευρω 5 κολλητρια
3 ευρω καλωδια φις κτλπ
1 ευρω χοντρο συρμα γαλβανιζε (για να φτιαξεις βασεις κολητηριων)
1 ευρω ενα κοματι ξυλο να βαλεις πανω το χοντρο συρμα των βασεων

και κανεις ενα σταθμο με 5 κολλητηρια και εχεις σε καθενα διαφορετικου σχεδιου μυτη.

ειναι πολυ οικονομικο και κανεις τελοια δουλεια με μετρηση θερμοκρασιας κτλπ

----------


## DLS 33

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/REXC100-...731032139/item

----------


## mtzag

ποιο φτηνα o pid
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Digital...item2a1a4eec4b
thermocouple
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-6ft-K-T...item1e7667b037
ssr
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SSR-25-DA-So...item3f1e5ca8f0

κολητηρια με 1 ευρω απο λαικη η euroshops καλωδια φις πριζες ηλεκτρολογικα μαγαζια
αξονακια χαλκου εκει που πουλανε μεταλλα

----------


## Thansavv

> ποιο φτηνα o pid
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Digital...item2a1a4eec4b
> thermocouple
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-6ft-K-T...item1e7667b037
> ssr
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SSR-25-DA-So...item3f1e5ca8f0
> 
> *κολητηρια με 1 ευρω απο λαικη* η euroshops καλωδια φις πριζες ηλεκτρολογικα μαγαζια
> αξονακια χαλκου εκει που πουλανε μεταλλα




Μάνο έχεις μήπως καμιά φωτογραφία του κολλητηριού του ενός € που προτείνεις?
Είσαι ευχαριστημένος από αυτά και από τις αυτοσχέδιες χάλκινες μύτες? Αξίζει να επενδύσω σε  αυτά ή θα κλαίω μετά από ένα εξάμηνο το 1,5€ που έδωσα?

----------


## mtzag

αξιζει αμα θες πολλα κολλητηρια το καθενα με δικια του ειδικη μυτη και με την προυποθεση οτι θα τους βαλεις γειωση γιατι δεν εχουνε και μπορει να σε σκοτωσει το ρευμα χωρις γειωση.
Αν θες μονο 1 κολλητηρι παρε ενα ποιο καλο.
σε λιγη ωρα φωτο

----------


## DLS 33

πολυ ωραια ! 
ευχαριστω

----------


## mtzag

αυτα ολα κανουνε 1 ευρω το κοματι.
εδωσα 10 ευρω και πηρα 10 κοματια
αυτα με ασπρο καλωδιο και το σουκο φις εχω αλλαξει το καλωδιο και εχω βαλει γειωση.

τα ξυλινα ειναι τα ποιο βολικα (πολυ ελαφρια) και μου κανουνε καλες κολλησεις τα αλλα ειναι πλαστικα και οχι τοσο καλα.

τζαμπα σχεδον οι φτιαχτες μυτες και κανω οτι σχεδιο θελω στη μυτη με dremel
αυτες στις φωτο ειναι ορυχαλκινες και η αλλη ειναι inox στα σφραγισμενα αυτες που εχουνε πανω δεν κανουνε τιποτα.

Οι καλυτερες ειναι οι σιδερενιες και οι χαλκινες

----------


## DLS 33

να ανεβασεις αν γινεται την συνδεσμολογια...μηπως και καταφερουμε κατι !

----------


## mtzag

για φτηνη ρυθμιση θερμοκρασιας παρτε αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-220V-2000...item51a648ed7b
(προσοχη ομως που θα το βαλετε μην σας σκοτωσει το ρευμα)

αντι το pid&thermocouple&ssr
σχεδιο για το pid μολις μου φτασει και εμενα απο τη κινα

οπως και να εχει αν παρετε αυτα με 1 ευρω τοτε οπωσδηποτε πριν τα βαλετε σε λειτουργια θα τους βαλετε γειωση
γιατι αλλιως ειναι σαν να κρατατε βομβα στα χερια σας

----------


## badsak

Για οσους εξακολοθουν να ψαχνουν μια ανταλακτικη μυτη για το εν λογο κολλητηρι... αυτη πρεπει να ταιριαζει...
http://export.farnell.com/duratool/d...803/dp/2081159

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον μετα απο δοκιμες εχω νεα για της μυτες ιδιοκατασκευη.

Οι ανοξειδωτες μυτες δεν κανουνε ειναι τελειως αχρηστες δεν μεταφερουνε σχεδον καθολου την θερμοκρασια.
Οι μυτες χαλκου και ορειχαλκου εχουνε τελεια μεταφορα θερμοκρασιας αλλα λιωνουνε ευκολα και φαγωνονται αν κανετε συχνα κολλησεις θα σας σπασουνε τα νευρα
καθως καθε λιγο θα θελουνε λιμαρισμα.
Οι μυτες σιδηρου μεταφερουνε καλα τη θερμοκρασια και δεν φαγωνονται εχουνε αντοχη θελουνε ομως πριν την χρηση επικασιτερωση και μετα τη χρηση γιατι σκουριαζουνε.

Τελος η ιδανικη μυτη ειναι χαλκος με εξωτερικο στρωμα σιδηρου για μεγιστη μεταφορα θερμοκρασιας και αντοχη αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου απο τις δοκιμες δεν
αξιζει τον κοπο καθως και σκετες σιδερενιες μεταφερουνε καλα τη θερμοκρασια.
Με ενα κολλητηρι 5w παραπανω η σιδερενια εχει ιδια περιπου θερμοκρασια με τη χαλκινη.
(Με επιστρωση καδμιου δεν τις αναφερω καν γιατι ειναι σουπερ τοξικες και εχουνε καταργηθει)

Αρα ο νικητης ειναι η σιδερενια μυτη παρτε λοιπον αξονακια απο σιδερο και με μια λιμα ή ενα τροχο δωστε τους σχημα
ειναι σχεδον τζαμπα πολυ ποιο φτηνα απο τα χαλκινα και ορυχαλκινα τα σιδερενια αξονακια.
Επισης εχεις το πλεονεκτημα οτι κανεις οτι σχημα θες και οτι σε βολευει.
2 σχηματα που με εχουνε βολεψει ειναι σε στυλ πλακε κατσαβιδιου και φαλτσαριστες (οβαλ επιφανεια)
το σχημα σαν προκα που ειναι το στανταρ δεν ειναι καλο μην το κανετε

Αν φτιαξετε κολλητηρι με ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας προτιμηστε κολλητηρι με περισοτερα watt ωστε να ζεστενετε ποιο γρηγορα
και να δουλευει ποιο ανετα μην παρετε ενα μικρο γιατι θα ειναι οριακο.
Για κολλησεις με ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας με θερμοζευγος προτιμηστε κολλητηρι απο 40w και πανω πχ ενα 60watt

----------


## s12original

> ποιο φτηνα o pid
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Digital...item2a1a4eec4b
> thermocouple
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-6ft-K-T...item1e7667b037
> ssr
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SSR-25-DA-So...item3f1e5ca8f0
> 
> κολητηρια με 1 ευρω απο λαικη η euroshops καλωδια φις πριζες ηλεκτρολογικα μαγαζια
> αξονακια χαλκου εκει που πουλανε μεταλλα






Αυτοί οι PID που δινετε link είναι για 0 εως 400 βαθμους κελσίου . Υπάρχει κανενα hack-arisma για να τους κανουμε 500 ή 600 βαθμους ?   ?    ?      ?

----------


## mtzag

δεν ξερω μαλλον οχι.

Μπορεις ομως να φτιαξεις κυκλωμα με max6675 ή max3185 με μικροελεκτη και 7 segment display και να πηγαινει και παραπανω.
Εγω τελικα αγορασα ενα κολλητηρι hakko 907 7.2$ + max6675 3$ +atmega8a-au 1$ + mosfet 1$ + τροφοδοτικο 24v 3a 10.6$ + stand κολητηριου 1.7$ + rotary encoder
να φτιαξω επαγγελματικου τυπου σταθμο ποιο καλο απο τον κλωνο hakko 936 937 (ο ετοιμος 937 κανει 45$)

----------


## stylianos1

> ποιο φτηνα o pid
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Digital...item2a1a4eec4b
> thermocouple
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-6ft-K-T...item1e7667b037
> ssr
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SSR-25-DA-So...item3f1e5ca8f0
> 
> κολητηρια με 1 ευρω απο λαικη η euroshops καλωδια φις πριζες ηλεκτρολογικα μαγαζια
> αξονακια χαλκου εκει που πουλανε μεταλλα



Καλησπέρα από εμένα
Θα ήθελα να μου διευκρινίσει κάποιο μέλος αν έχει την καλοσύνη  :Biggrin: , τι είναι το καθένα από τα παραπάνω και τι δουλειά θα κάνει σε μια ιδιοκατασκευή όπως αυτήν που συζητάτε

Το πρώτο είναι το εξάρτημα που θα ρυθμίζουμε την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία ; έτσι ώστε αυτό με την σειρά του να κάνει την εξής δουλειά ;
Να ανοίγει το κύκλωμα μόλις πιάσει το κολλητήρι την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία και να το ξανακλείνει μόλις αυτήν πέσει κάτω από τα επιθυμητά ;
 ούτος ώστε να διατηρείτε σταθερή;
Σε τι εύρος θερμοκρασίας γίνετε αυτό ;
Αν π.χ ρυθμίσω εγώ 280 C  αυτό θα ανάβει στους 279 και θα σβήνει στους 281 :Confused1: 

Το δεύτερο είναι αισθητήριο που μεταβάλει την αντίσταση του πληροφορώντας το πρώτο για την θερμοκρασία ;
Που τοποθετείτε ( ακουμπάει ) επάνω στο κολλητήρι για να έχουμε  σωστή απόδοση της τιμής της θερμοκρασίας ; :Confused1: 


Το τρίτο είναι κάτι σαν ρελέ για να ενεργοποιεί το κολλητήρι   παίρνοντας εντολή από το πρώτο  ; :Confused1: 

Υ.Γ
Συγχωρέστε με για τις απορίες που μπορεί να σας φαίνονται παιδικές
Αλλά τι να κάνω ο έρμος μέχρι εκεί γνωρίζω μέχρι εκεί ρωτάω  
Και αν η ηδιοκατασκευή κολλητηριού και μάλιστα ρυθμιζόμενου, με κύκλωμα έλεγχου θερμοκρασίας  είναι τόσο απλή υπόθεση όσο δείχνει είναι ιδιαίτερα δελεαστική :Smile:

----------


## s12original

Επιπρόσθετα τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνουμε στον  PID , γιατι απο ότι ξέρω έχουν εκτεταμένο μενού και ρυθμίσεις και οι περισότερες ....... απλά δεν χρειάζονται για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση . Παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει να μας δώσει ........ τα φώτα του .

----------


## stylianos1

επειδή δεν σας βλέπω και πολύ ομιλητικούς στο παρόν νήμα  :Rolleyes: 

αυτό τι λέει το έχει ενας φίλος μου και το έχω δουλέψει κιόλας 
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%B7%CE...82-p-2369.html
αλλά λόγο απειρίας και σύντομης χρήσης δεν μπορώ να σχηματίσω γνώμη για το ποιόν του  :Confused1:

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω τον σταθμο *κολλησης sl-830* και ψαχνω μυτη για να την αλλαξω αλλα δεν βρισκω στο ιντερνετ τιποτα.
Να παω με την μυτη σε κανενα καταστημα μπας και βγαλω ακρη??

----------


## stylianos1

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=19347

ο παραπάνω έχει από ότι βλέπω το κολλητήρι σου ................
στείλε του μήνυμα από την έτυμη φόρμα επικοινωνίας και ρώτησέ τον , (ο συγκεκριμένος  τουλάχιστον θα σου απαντήσει  )
εγώ έτσι βρήκα άκρη για το δικό μου 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post592909

----------

